# yellow fat-tailed scorpion



## m1ke386 (Nov 27, 2005)

Hey, everyone.  I'm going to be acquiring a yellow fat tailed scorpion (Androctonus australis) this week.  I was wondering who here keeps them, and if so can give me some care information.  I did some research on the web, and did not find much.  I have the cage setup, with sand/peat mixture, a couple of hiding places, and a small water dish.  I can't figure out what i good temp would be.

                                                  Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Murziukas (Nov 27, 2005)

Did research on a web and didn't find any recomended temperatures? Gee, let me know what search system do you use (google, altavista, yahoo etc.) as it will save me some time in future.
Would you look at that? There is a sticky in this forum wit some nice info about it... Christmas... What were the search systems again?

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Prymal (Nov 27, 2005)

Mike-

First, ditch the water bowl. 
Secondly, A. austalis are thermalxerophilic, preferring hot, dry conditions. Keep daytime temps above 80F; nighttime temps above 65F. As for humidity, keep the substrate and environment dry. To provide water, mist a small area of one of the inside walls of the enclosure at substrate level with room temperature distilled water twice a month. Mist during the night when the scorp is most active. Provide a 3" layer of dry substrate and some type of structure (e.g. flat rocks) for a retreat. Typical specimens of A. australis will excavate a shallow scrape under existing surface cover. That's about it. Be careful and good luck!

Luc


----------



## arachnoking1234 (Nov 27, 2005)

you know they are "hot" right


----------



## Jmadson13 (Nov 27, 2005)

Murziukas said:
			
		

> Did research on a web and didn't find any recomended temperatures? Gee, let me know what search system do you use (google, altavista, yahoo etc.) as it will save me some time in future.
> Would you look at that? There is a sticky in this forum wit some nice info about it... Christmas... What were the search systems again?


Why is everybody so pretentious when bringing the search recommendations to newer forum posters? I think it's best to give your input on care before treating people like that.

As for A. australis care, mine seem to do best in 5 1/2 to 10 gallon tanks. I am a bit more comfortable knowing my scorpion can't easily stand up and reach the top of the aquarium. Next I have a very tight fitting top, sliders are best. Temp requirements for Androctonus sp. seem to be 85-90 degree daytime with a slight overnight drop being ok. They like it dry so I'd recommend providing a bimonthly (very light) misting. The rest of the fluid requirements should be provided by prey items.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ThatGuy (Nov 27, 2005)

everyone knows they are very very dangerous, but there only dangerous if your a complete moron, there very easy to keep you dont need a huge lavish setup either it can be a med kritter keeper to a 5-10 gallon tank but prolly will be a waste of space cuz there more of a sit and wait preditor rather then a scour around and look kinda preditor. the temp should be between 80-95 those are the pefrect temps to keep it inbetween. like the other person said ditch the water dish all they will do is bury it cuz they hate humid conditions, they get all there liquids from there prey they consume. there very fun to watch feed, cuz there very quick and aggressive species making them my favorite genus of scorpions i love Androctonus, and soon you will too great choice in scorps ! have fun and be safe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThatGuy (Nov 27, 2005)

brigebane said:
			
		

> Why is everybody so pretentious when bringing the search recommendations to newer forum posters? I think it's best to give your input on care before treating people like that.
> 
> As for A. australis care, mine seem to do best in 5 1/2 to 10 gallon tanks. I am a bit more comfortable knowing my scorpion can't easily stand up and reach the top of the aquarium. Next I have a very tight fitting top, sliders are best. Temp requirements for Androctonus sp. seem to be 85-90 degree daytime with a slight overnight drop being ok. They like it dry so I'd recommend providing a bimonthly (very light) misting. The rest of the fluid requirements should be provided by prey items.


i agree with you 100% that is pretty rude.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Waryur (Nov 27, 2005)

Arachno boards needs a Karma button next to everyones name when they post. That way when someone gives a post like that people can if they choose give that person a negative karma point. At then end of every month five lowest karma people get booted for a month or a year or whatever. I was on a different  website that did that and it cleaned things up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stylopidae (Nov 27, 2005)

Waryur said:
			
		

> Arachno boards needs a Karma button next to everyones name when they post. That way when someone gives a post like that people can if they choose give that person a negative karma point. At then end of every month five lowest karma people get booted for a month or a year or whatever. I was on a different  website that did that and it cleaned things up.


But then you have people like me who would do that just for fun. ;P

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Murziukas (Nov 28, 2005)

Indeed, I am very rude. Not that in fact: I would say insulting and selfish. Well, it's up to you and your attitude and as fo me personaly: it's fine with such question as long as you don't say: I did some search. If one is not able to see what's inside forum's sickies, well, pardon me: don't say you *did some search*, as it's quite obvious you didn't do it enough. 
English is not my native and I managed to get here to arachnoboards by google. Call me rude, I don't mind  By such behavior you give me quite a big reason to fell smarter.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Prymal (Nov 28, 2005)

Mike-

Bridgebane brings up a very important safety precaution. While, A. australis is typically portrayed as living upon the ground, under rocks and other surface structure, most are capable climbers and while they cannot scale the smooth surfaces of glass and plastic vivaria, all can easily scale rough-textured structure (cork bark, rocks, drift wood, etc.).
When setting up an enclosure, limit the height of structure items to 1/2 or less the inner height of the enclosure. All Androctonus species possess very powerful metasomas ("tails") and can use their tails to give them an additional height advantage when pressed against an object. Good luck!

Luc


----------



## fscorpion (Nov 28, 2005)

I can understand Marziuskas point of view...you could do some search before asking some basic questions. On the other hand, I remember when I posted my first question here and it was very basic (about A. bicolor), I did some search before and found very little about it. I remember I was so happy to hear some answers to my direct question and they were so quick! It really helped me alot, and much, much more that I could ever find on google, or any other search programme...the point is to hear people who kept those animals and not some pure facts or info...I found the search option weeks later and I still don;t like it very much...
As for the question, I never kept australis so I won;t be of any help


----------



## Prymal (Nov 28, 2005)

Heya fscorpion-

I trust you are well.

It DOES make a big difference in being able to ask questions to more experienced people in any subject of interest rather than research dry facts.
When I first started keeping racers, I did all the recommended research in books, magazines and online. However, until I began speaking and corresponding with actual keepers that possessed many years of experience with this intractable group of snakes, I always felt that something was missing and that I wasn't keeping them to the best of my ability or providing the best care.
I do agree that basic research should be pursued but also realize that there's an increase in confidence level when speaking or communicating with peers and those with advanced experience in a subject that cannot be gained from reading a simple, dry caresheet.
And, even after doing all the appropriate research, it still makes you feel good when a peer confirms your methods, techniques, etc.
I can also remember back in the "dark ages" of arachnoculture when no one knew anything about tarantulas and the best source of advice was the pet store proprietor who could rarely answer the most basic question regarding these animals. No matter what you did or what advice you followed, you always felt that you were doing something wrong but really didn't know what because there was no one you could ask!
Back in the days when tarantulas were kept in fish bowls with colored gravel and a few plastic aquarium plants! 


Take care,
Luc


----------

